# Work options in australia as a doctor/ international medical graduate



## Sakib (May 30, 2012)

Hi, I am a junior physician from Bangladesh, I've completed my internship in dec, 1010. I have 1 year training in internal medicine & currently working as a medical officer in 'Blood bank and Laboratories'. My husband has applied for 175 and we are waiting for our medicals to be finalized. We are planning to move to Sydney / Melbourne on January after grant and I'll be sitting for AMC part 1 exam in feb. Now, I'd like to know the possible work options/ career planing in Australia as a junior physician, considering work/ career opportunities either in a clinical or non clinical (eg research ) setting. Is there any physician present in this forum who can guide me? I would love to engage in any training in medicine / transfusion medicine. Or is it more easier to get involved in research work? Need serious help . - Dr. Y


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

any1 thr?!?!


----------



## Sakib (May 30, 2012)

Looks like there's no doctor in this forum


----------



## dubaident (Sep 6, 2012)

better go to medical forums 
Student Doctor Network | A nonprofit educational organization -go to australasia forums .can lodge your queries!


----------



## drfaria (Sep 12, 2012)

Sakib said:


> Hi, I am a junior physician from Bangladesh, I've completed my internship in dec, 1010. I have 1 year training in internal medicine & currently working as a medical officer in 'Blood bank and Laboratories'. My husband has applied for 175 and we are waiting for our medicals to be finalized. We are planning to move to Sydney / Melbourne on January after grant and I'll be sitting for AMC part 1 exam in feb. Now, I'd like to know the possible work options/ career planing in Australia as a junior physician, considering work/ career opportunities either in a clinical or non clinical (eg research ) setting. Is there any physician present in this forum who can guide me? I would love to engage in any training in medicine / transfusion medicine. Or is it more easier to get involved in research work? Need serious help . - Dr. Y


 i have the same questions but no answer really. i think things will get clearer when we get there.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Sakib said:


> Hi, I am a junior physician from Bangladesh, I've completed my internship in dec, 1010. I have 1 year training in internal medicine & currently working as a medical officer in 'Blood bank and Laboratories'. My husband has applied for 175 and we are waiting for our medicals to be finalized. We are planning to move to Sydney / Melbourne on January after grant and I'll be sitting for AMC part 1 exam in feb. Now, I'd like to know the possible work options/ career planing in Australia as a junior physician, considering work/ career opportunities either in a clinical or non clinical (eg research ) setting. Is there any physician present in this forum who can guide me? I would love to engage in any training in medicine / transfusion medicine. Or is it more easier to get involved in research work? Need serious help . - Dr. Y


You will get answer for all your questions here 

Australian Medical Council (AMC) EXAM

Australia - Medical Careers Zone - Overseas Doctors Community and AMC Exams Forums - Latest Posts


To make it short , AMC-1 and then AMC-2 , before you start applying for job . Specialization is difficult and very long , something around 6 to 9 years. 

I am not a Dr but my wife is so I know little about all these


----------



## Sakib (May 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot buddy. Really useful link


----------

